# chapa electronica



## melvinjag (May 20, 2005)

necesito hacer una chapa electronica pero solo es simulada es decir que tengo que introducir un clave de 3 digitos y si es la correcta deve encender un led de lo contrario no pasa nada mepodrian ayudar no se mucho del tema


----------



## Raflex (May 28, 2005)

Hola, puedes hacer ese circuito con SCR´s, es decir, si vas a usar 3 interruptores para la clave correcta, conecta los switches a las compuertas (con su resistencia de gate adecuada) y conecta los scr´s en cascada, para que una vez que activas uno, pasas al otro y asi para el tercero, pero si accionas el switch 2 antes que el uno no ocurra nada. La carga del tercer tiristor puede ser un led para indicar clave correcta o un relevador para manejar algo de mayor potencia.

Esa es una forma muy basica.


----------



## Elektor (Nov 26, 2005)

Que es una chapa electronica,no sera en todo caso un candado electronico?


----------



## Raflex (Nov 27, 2005)

Asi es, es lo mismo


----------



## cesarigue (Feb 10, 2010)

Lo mas sencillo seria usar un microcontrolador. 
La idea seria que pongas un teclado matricial (o bien podrías usar una PC para comunicarla mediante RS232) y que cuando la clave sea correcta que mande un 1 lógico. 
y encienda el led.


----------

